# To members in the Lincoln and Welland Regiment infantry regiment



## td15 (28 Dec 2010)

What do you think of your regiment? I have heard good things but never directly from anyone serving in the unit? How are the people, COs, the training? etc.

Also, do you know when the reserves (or specficially the combat arms trades) are hiring? I'm trying to decide between Artillery and Infantry, any suggestions or insights would be great.

Also, do you know if there's travel allowance because I live in Hamilton?

p.s. I know about the infantry reserve regiments in Hamilton but I'm only curious about the Lincoln and Welland Regiment, thanks

Tom


----------



## AgentSmith (28 Dec 2010)

I'm not in the unit but I can answer some of your questions:

Most reserve units are full for the year, and are on shutdown for the Christmas holiday, however when they reopen you can go down and talk to the units you're interested in. Though with the way the economy and defense budget is, most units aren't taking in very many people so they're being very selective in who they hire. As far as Infantry vs Artillery? There are pros and cons to each trade, look in the combat arms subforum to read more about it. 

For travel allowance, you can get it as long as you live 16km away from the armory, I believe the max distance is 80km.


----------



## FreeFloat (28 Dec 2010)

AgentSmith said:
			
		

> For travel allowance, you can get it as long as you live 16km away from the armory, I believe the max distance is 80km.



Psst.... I'm not a member of that Regiment, but as a Reserve clerk of 15 years' experience, I can inform you that the 80km limit has been removed for some time now...... individual units may still choose to place their own limits on number of days of parading, or max distance from the armories, etc.


----------



## AgentSmith (28 Dec 2010)

FreeFloat said:
			
		

> Psst.... I'm not a member of that Regiment, but as a Reserve clerk of 15 years' experience, I can inform you that the 80km limit has been removed for some time now...... individual units may still choose to place their own limits on number of days of parading, or max distance from the armories, etc.



Ahh ok I wasn't aware of that. That is just what I was told by my unit, and from what I heard talking to other units.


----------



## Arnold (10 Feb 2011)

The regiment is a pretty good time with ups and downs just like anywhere else. Your best bet is to call the regiment and ask for recruiting information 905-685-6777.  Personally I am quite happy with the people I work with there.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Feb 2011)

Friend of mine used to be part of that unit, said he had a great time there and liked everyone he worked with.


----------



## td15 (17 Feb 2011)

I've tried calling all the regiments, left messages with the recruiters but nobody has called me back. Is this normal around this time of the year?

I got a hold of someone at the Lincoln and Welland Regiment who wasn't a recruiter, I told her I was in Hamilton and she said I couldn't go to their regiment and I'd have to go to one of the Hamilton regiments instead, is this true?

If I had to pick one in Hamilton, I don't know which to choose infantry-wise betwen the Argylls and Rileys because I don't know of any main differences other than the Argylls are a Scottish regiment, kilts don't realy do it for me personally lol. I prefer the french berets, but that is only a personal preference and I can easily look past it if the Argyll regiment is much better. 

Has anyone served in one of them and know how each regiment is?

Does anyone have any ideas, suggestions, advice? etc.


----------



## JBP (28 Feb 2011)

I was in the Lincs, until I went Reg force.

Send me a PM with your questions...

The Lincoln and Welland regiment was a fantastic unit and I had a great time with them. Did a lot of training with both the units you mentioned from Hamilton also... I still have friends in the Lincs!


----------



## ringknocker82 (12 Mar 2011)

The recruiters in st kitts are hard to get a hold of, best bet is to go in to see them. I think they're there on Monday's and Fridays. It has changed a few times in the past couple of months. I'm an ex linc and wink; did the co-op program before going to RMC. I personally loved it. Awesome training and everyone knew how to have a great time. The recruiters there are great, once you get a hold of them. Good luck!


----------



## Arnold (20 Mar 2011)

perhaps look into a Hamilton Regiment to save on the commute.


----------

